# Problema en etapa vertical en chasis K57A



## Daniel Meza (Ene 1, 2013)

Antes que nada muy buen inicio de año. Apenas empezando y ya con algunas fallas 

Hace tiempo de dieron a reparar un equipo de TV modelo Samsung CL29D8 con chasis K57A. La falla es la apertura del barrido vertical (solamente se ve la línea horizontal en el centro de la pantalla).

He conseguido el diagrama y he ubicado la etapa correspondiente al barrido vertical. Está implementada por el CI LA7845 y algunos dispositivos más.

http://imageshack.us/a/img42/4086/img5935p.jpg


He medido las tensiones en los pines de alimentación del LA7845 con los siguientes resultados:

(6) Vcc:16.5 V
(1) GND:-13.5V
(7) Vpump: -0.89 V

Al parecer están correctas esas mediciones. He probado  el yugo de deflexión vertical y está en buen estado (no está en corto ni abierto). 
Conectando el osciloscopio en paralelo al yugo de vertical observo que no hay señal proveniente del LA7845, verifiqué que no estuvieran abiertas las pistas y están en buen estado

Me causa sospecha la señal de diente de sierra entrante del amplificador vertical, ya que en el diagrama (Punto de prueba 05) esta señal tiene como característica una pendiente negativa y al observarla con el osciloscopio la pendiente es positiva. Como aclaro en la imagen, no se si sea error del diagrama o error de la señal misma.

http://imageshack.us/a/img259/7959/img5938a.jpg

Antes de culpar al integrado quisiera saber su diagnóstico para este problema ya que apenas ando aprendiendo en esto de las fallas de TV.

Dejo el link de la hoja de datos del integrado
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/LA7845.pdf

Espero me puedan orientar. De antemano gracias y feliz 2013...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 2, 2013)

no intentaste probar con otro integrado ? porque puede que no ande bien


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> no intentaste probar con otro integrado ? porque puede que no ande bien



Aún no, quiero agotar todas las posibles fallas antes que tener que reemplazar el integrado, no es muy caro pero si el error está en alguna otra parte terminará quemando el nuevo CI.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 2, 2013)

bueno si no es el ic y todos los componentes a su alrededor estan bien de seguro es el ic que emite la señal de diente de sierra


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2013)

Esa señal proviene de un microcontrolador, más bien son dos señales dientes de sierra
que ingresan al TA7845:




Allí en la imagen muestro las dos formas de onda que ingresan al LA7845. Como les mencionaba, ambas señales llegan bien al integrado salvo que lo hacen de manera contraria a la que se especifica en el diagrama. 
Según en los montajes que se muestran en la hoja de datos, una entrada del LA7845 solamente tiene un voltaje de referencia de 2V y no una señal diente de sierra como en el caso de la TV. Allí mi confusión y por eso trato el tema en el foro para que compañeros más experimentados que yo en esto me puedan orientar.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 3, 2013)

Les comento que me di por vencido y he sustituido el LA7845 y la línea blanca horizontal ha desaparecido. En su lugar han salido 3 líneas en la parte superior de la pantalla cada una con un color primario diferente. Mañana cambiaré los capacitores alrededor del LA7845 por si alguna está dañado.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 4, 2013)

ves amigo que te avia dicho y las tres lineas de colores creo q es un condensador ceramico no recuerdo cual


----------



## juancacho (Ene 4, 2013)

puede ser los capa  electroliticos  o el IC que esta fallando o no le esta LLegando alimentacion al IC VERTICAL  POR LO GENERAL SON LOS CAP O EL IC.SUERTE


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 6, 2013)

Gracias gracias, hoy le he cambiado el capacitor electrolítico que en el diagrama está marcado como C304, y la etapa vertical ahora funciona. Pero ahora parece que es muy lento el barrido ya que en la pantalla se aprecian las líneas de ida y retorno. ¿Puede ser otro capacitor dañado?. Les dejo la imagen







PD: la línea obscura en el centro salió por falta de luz al momento de la fotografía


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 6, 2013)

eso es un condensador en la etapa de croma


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 6, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> eso es un condensador en la etapa de croma



Eso ya está en la placa del CRT  ¿no?, disculpa la ignorancia pero es que apenas ando prendiéndole a estos temas

EDITO: Apenas unas hora después de escribir el mensaje he logrado solucionar el problema. Pasaba que el brillo estaba demasiado alto, solamente giré un poco el potenciómetro de "Screen" incorporado a un costado del flyback y vualá, se hizo la imagen . Mañana haré las pruebas finales, muchas gracias amigos por la ayuda


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

de seguro es una resistencia bajita o un condensador cerca del procesador de video serca estan los cables que van a la plaquita de la pantalla son varios cables juntos. otra cosa es que tal vez moviste los potenciometros del flyback son dos screen y focus


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 7, 2013)

Efectivamente la causa fue que moví el potenciometro de "Screen", lo hice en un principio para no quemar el "fósforo" de la pantalla. Lo he reajustado y problema resuelto. Espero no salgan más fallas


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

ok felicidades por haver reparado tu tele suerte con los que vienen


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 7, 2013)

Muchas gracias, es la primera vez que me enfrento a un problema de TV's, y pues como suelen decir "echando a perder se aprende" y eso me pasó, jaja me eché 3 veces el transistor del horizontal por encender la TV sin los yugos conectados 
En fin, ya para la próxima no hago las mismas burradas


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> jaja me eché 3 veces el transistor del horizontal  para la próxima no hago las mismas burradas


 siempre habran burradas por mas que las evitemos, una ves yo le puse la mano a un tv en el chupon del flyback que va conectado a la pantalla estando encendido eso me iso saltar y el tv se cayo de la mesa


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 15, 2013)

Buenas amigo, les escribo por aquí haber si me ayudan. Tengo un Tv Lg Flatron W2363D-PF que resulta que hubo un bajón de la luz y se apago y no prendió mas. que me podrían decir de lo que se pudo haber dañado.



Aaaaa... otra cosa, he revisado las placa y se ven intactas, no se ve nada malo, el tv tiene un panel táctil que es donde están los botones de encendido, volumen, canal, etc.


----------



## elbausa (Ene 15, 2013)

lo primero que debes hacer mirar los voltajes de la fuente. especifia un poco mas para poderte ayudar.


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 15, 2013)

hola elbausa. estoy ahorita midiendo voltaje, estoy midiendo la salida rectificada del rectificador y me marca  158 DC y en la entrada 115 AC.



como hago para insertar una imagen?



el voltaje hacia la otra placa que son 18 DC y 5.1 DC están bien, pero hacia el lado de las lamparas no hay nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2013)

a la salida de la fuente tenes que medir ,en el secundario de la fuente


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 15, 2013)

buenos esos son los voltajes que dan en el secundario. pero hacia los 4 cables que van a la pantalla no da nada



Acá esta la foto de la placa de la fuente


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 15, 2013)

Intenta seguir esos cuatro cables en la placa, quizá pasen a través de unos fusibles y estos estén quemados


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 15, 2013)

en la placa solo hay un solo fusible y esta bueno


----------



## eduardocastano (Ene 16, 2013)

Ahora no se si serán los transformadores que están malos, no se como probar esos, son los dos cuadrados gris oscuro que están a la derecha


----------

